# Morning Comments



## maryannette (Mar 29, 2010)

Good morning to all. We will have a stormy day in NC today, but I have calm inside, so it will be a good day. Hope yours is a good day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Mary! Hope you have a great day as well!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Humbug!


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 29, 2010)

mary :) said:


> Good morning to all. We will have a stormy day in NC today, but I have calm inside, so it will be a good day. Hope yours is a good day.


I'm in Florida and it is raining a lot here too! Hopefully the sun will come out later! Have a great day!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 29, 2010)

My sister in law puked on the side of the interstate last night. Whee!


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My sister in law puked on the side of the interstate last night. Whee!



Sounds like she had a great night!


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > My sister in law puked on the side of the interstate last night. Whee!
> ...



BUT....I'll bet her Monday is crappy!! lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 29, 2010)

^Ate some bad Thai food yesterday apparently. Fun was not part of the equation.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 29, 2010)

It's too early for this "Good Morning" crap. Get back with me after lunch...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 31, 2010)

COFFEE!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 31, 2010)

NOW!!!


----------



## humner (Mar 31, 2010)

Working for a government environmental organization, back is killing me, drove too much in my F-250 Super Duty truck yesterday. 10 mpg. Of course a small SUV would be more comfortable and fuel efficient...............


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 31, 2010)

Top o' the mornin


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 31, 2010)

wood.

well somebody had to do it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 31, 2010)

My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.


Spending too much time in a high humidity area? I've heard you guys are getting a lot of rain up there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 31, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.



Dude, swollen and warped does not sound right.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainiest March on record for greater Boston.

We got 14+" this month in my town, average annual rainfall for the area (just looked it up) is 42.5".

A third of our annual average fell in a month.



FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.


Perhaps if you just lay it out on a towel across your desk to dry a bit...


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 31, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > My wood was swollen and warped this moring, and all wet.
> ...



I say get a hammer and beat it back straight!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ I'm more concerned about the swelling. The hammer isn't going to help with that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 31, 2010)

It seems to be a little less swollen as things drain a bit today...


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

A good massage would help with both the swelling and maybe even get the warp worked out.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 31, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> A good massage would help with both the swelling and maybe even get the warp worked out.



and in most cases you can do that alone...no help needed.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > A good massage would help with both the swelling and maybe even get the warp worked out.
> ...


But why would you want to do that alone? I'm sure you could find an acceptable partner to help you out...


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

COFFEE!!! aaahhh...


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

mary :) said:


> COFFEE!!! aaahhh...


x2

Mini-ble decided it would be a good idea to wake up around 2 last night and not go back to sleep so I'm needing some bad!!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

Mini-ble is disrupting the house, huh?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

That's putting it lightly. Hopefully it's a 1-night thing, but it seemed like something was bothering him last night. He never does that, so it was really more worrying than anything, but I'm paying for it now!


----------

